# Cat food allergy?



## Terefercia (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi,

I wrote several posts about Robb's extremely fast weight gaining problem, and I think I finally found a reason of that, but I need to clear that out.

Is it possible for hedgie to have cat food/its ingridients allergy? Would that end in getting fat?

Robb was fed with cat food, diffrent brands, since the day we got him, and as I mentioned - despite active life and proper food portion, he continued to get fatter and fatter. 

Only recently I've tried home cooked food, and miracle happened - he began to slowly lose weight. Also:

When I've tried to give him few kibbles (he's weighted daily) he got fat extremely fast in comparison to other food.

Sometimes Robb scratches himself while eating biscuits, that might be another clue.

Does any of this make sense?

Thanks for help


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, its possible the cat food is the cause. I have had certain foods cause weight gain in some hedgehogs while it was perfectly fine in others. Once we swapped the foods out, the weight gain stopped and all was well.

Sometimes even if the food is in the appropriate analysis for a hedgehog it still isn't the best food for that hedgehog.

Out of curiosity, what were/are you feeding?


----------



## Terefercia (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't know if those brands exist abroad, but I've tried:

http://www.nativia-pet.cz/en/for-cats-gb/products-for-cats/308-nativia-castrated-gb

Royal Canin weight control and

http://www.fitmin.com/cats/dry-food/fitmin-solution-weight-control.html

and the last one is recent, still tried from time to time. Neither of them helped with gaining weight without control, so that's where my post came from.


----------

